# I'm at a point of cutting everyone off



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

I feel like I'm at a point of cutting everyone off because I'm sick and tired of having to put up with crap from my friends and it's a pain in the butt to me. Lately every time I'm around some of my friends, I'd feel uncomfortable and barely speak. I'm not scared of anyone at all. Recently last month, I've cut off a friend from my life who turned out to be a big drama queen after I found out that she took me off of social media (she blocked me on Facebook). I didn't let that affect me though. We still talk because of school and act civil around each other, but I don't want to be friends with her anymore because it'll only spell more drama if I'm still friends with her. I'm just tired of her acting weird and immature to the point and seeing her like that makes me feel upset. 

I have another friend who is also immature and he always complains about stupid stuff that's irrelevant to begin with and it's making me mad. Every time he wants to talk to me, he wants to complain about something, and it's getting too much very quickly and I can't stand it anymore. I just feel like I want to scream and shout at him to get him to shut his mouth up for once because he talks nonstop and never shuts up. I don't want to end up doing something I'll regret later because I don't want to hurt his feelings. I've actually done this before and I felt guilty for that. He gets really upset over the littlest things all the time. I'm this close to cutting him off from my life as well. 

I come home from school feeling like crap every time I hangout with them and I feel like they aren't worth being my friends from the start. I do have friends who actually care about me and make me feel good about myself and they treat me with kindness and respect. I treat them the same and I always treat people with kindness. If I cut everyone out of my life right now, they'll probably feel really down and wonder why I'm not speaking to them anymore. One of my friends is a TA at work so we don't usually see him until lunch and I'm used to it. The thing that bothers me though, is that this girl, who I'm not friends with anymore, still talks about him whenever he's not here. I mean I don't mind her hanging out with him, but sometimes she just needs to back off and give him personal space for awhile. I hate it when people invade my personal space and it makes me uncomfortable. That's another reason why I just want to cut everyone out of my life. It's driving me up the wall BIG time and I'm tired of it. I just wish that everyone would get along and at least be friends, or acquaintances. 

Idk what to do. Sorry for the long post guys. I just want to vent it all out on here and get things off my chest. Any suggestions on how to cope with this for the last couple of months of the school year? I'm feeling kinda frustrated right now and I need help. Thanks for stopping by! I'd appreciate any help you guys give me.


----------



## music understands me (Mar 12, 2015)

I would definitly cut off the drama makers and the ones you dont like being arond. why would you stay friends with someone you dont like? the ones you do enjoy having around though, keep them around. I've cut everyone out of my life for various reasons. Mostly because I'm bad with keeping in touch and I always think that its too late to reconnect and feel a mix of guilt and awkwardness. Like I'm undeserving of their audience because I've been away for so long. Now, like I said, I have zero friends. It sucks. Keep the people that make you happy around. Being a "lone wolf" isnt all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

music understands me said:


> Being a "lone wolf" isnt all it's cracked up to be.


Essentially this. Given the lesser of two evils, don't choose isolation. It's much better to have a few people in your life even if you're on different pages.


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks guys I feel so much better now. I just hate when people get on my freaking nerves so much. Btw we're on spring break so yay no school till the 23rd. Been much of a hassle for me so far this year, but I'm getting better now!


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

cut the people which make you feel uncomfortable. listen to your instincts. better people will come along, if you need time alone to figure things out then its probably not a bad idea.


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Be careful who you cut off though; I cut off a few people for anxiety-related reasons and I regret it everyday.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

If you think it is the best thing to do then do it. And if they ever come back to you asking why you suddenly disappeared then politely explain to them why. Being a loner isn't all too bad. If you ask me it makes life so much easier.


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

The fact is that I see them everyday at school like on a daily basis. It's harder as it is to avoid them though, but I'm not going to let this get the best of me and I probably should try not to speak to them as much unless they speak to me first. There's always people you may not seem to get along or get close to and I hate getting close to people. You just have to learn how to deal with people like that on a daily basis. It's a struggle I know, but I'm pretty much confident in dealing with people like that. It's not bad to be alone at all either and I enjoyed being alone better than around people who I'm not really friends with tbh. I do have friends that really care, but I'm okay with being by myself as well. There's friends and there's acquaintances. Family is more important than friends these days anyways. So it's nothing personal to fret over.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

I cut off 'friends' when I was 18. I was fed up of them and immaturity. I'm alone and have no friends or have a social life but I don't regret getting rid of them. They never liked me anyway. Its been 6 years now. 6 years of lonliness has gotten to me.


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

And that's when you realize that being alone is not that bad at all.


----------

